# Goofy Vaping - My new vaping style



## Marzuq (29/10/14)

so the question is often asked. are you a lung hitter or mouth to lung hitter.
i have been doing mouth to lung with the occassional lung hit here and there.
last night however i tried something different

Device: Vexy - reo mini with cyclops. single hole, single coil @ 0.63 ohm
Juice: VM4 6mg

i always double clutch with every toot. its a habit i formed from day 1 of vaping. i then tried a combination of the two methods. double clutch vaping style being used, the first toot is mouth to lung and followed by a lung hit. best double clutch ever.

i get the flavour toot from the mouth to lung and the throat hit from the lung hit. overall satisfies all my vaping needs. i noticed a little more vapour production too which i quite like as well.

this method suits me perfectly. i dont know if anyone else vapes in this manner but its what i been doing since last night. as a chain vaper this seems to help me quite a bit too as without realising it at first i did later notice that i dont chain vape as much as i did before. now have longer breaks between toots.

i have no idea why i decided to give this method a shot but so glad i did. im taking liberty here and ill be naming this vaping style ' goofy vaping'


*goofy vaping - first do a mouth to lung hit. and then before u exhale do a lung hit.* - just for the guys who are wanting to try it out and cant make out what i was explaining above

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/10/14)

I've never really paid much attention to the way I vape, but now that you mention it I do pretty much the same thing. I'll do 2 or 3 quick mouth to lung hits while the coil is warming up followed by a nice long lung hit.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Natheer Mallick (29/10/14)

Dude, I'm sitting at my desk reading your post, and decide to give it a try. As a lung hitter myself, I'm surprised at how much flavour I get out of that first hit. Please sir, I'd like to be inducted into the goofy vaping fraternity

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (29/10/14)

Natheer Mallick said:


> Dude, I'm sitting at my desk reading your post, and decide to give it a try. As a lung hitter myself, I'm surprised at how much flavour I get out of that first hit. Please sir, I'd like to be inducted into the goofy vaping fraternity



you have been +1'd
goofy vapers club is officially open

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (29/10/14)

I like it A LOT  can i join too?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (29/10/14)

Metal Liz said:


> I like it A LOT  can i join too?



i would be offended if you didnt

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (29/10/14)

Now this is a goofy vaper.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## free3dom (29/10/14)

Ohh, I wanna join the Goofy club too - is there a newsletter yet? 

Damn good vape technique, thanks for sharing @Marzuq

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ESH (29/10/14)

Hey Marzuq
Just tried it and wow, mind blowing, shot for sharing


----------



## phanatik (29/10/14)

what are the requirements for joining


----------



## DoubleD (29/10/14)

Kinda hard to believe but true, last night I did the exact same thing  and totally agree with you that its the best vaping 'style' 




Marzuq said:


> so the question is often asked. are you a lung hitter or mouth to lung hitter.
> i have been doing mouth to lung with the occassional lung hit here and there.
> last night however i tried something different
> 
> ...


----------



## Marzuq (29/10/14)

phanatik said:


> what are the requirements for joining



no requirements. just do the goofy vape and you are in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (29/10/14)

DoubleD said:


> Kinda hard to believe but true, last night I did the exact same thing  and totally agree with you that its the best vaping 'style'



thats weird. its an awesome vape. much more satisfying.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phanatik (29/10/14)

just a mouth to lung followed by a lung hit?
I'm gonna go try that right now.
Peach Rooibos + Menthol Ice here i come.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (29/10/14)

@Marzuq you should put in a request to add it as an option in the vape style poll thread 

This one: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/are-you-a-lung-hitter-or-mouth-to-lung-vaper.5769/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (29/10/14)

free3dom said:


> @Marzuq you should put in a request to add it as an option in the vape style poll thread
> 
> This one: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/are-you-a-lung-hitter-or-mouth-to-lung-vaper.5769/


most certaily will do so. great idea


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/10/14)

Not so easy to do with Menthol Ice on a 1,2 ohm micro coil with rayon....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (29/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not so easy to do with Menthol Ice on a 1,2 ohm micro coil with rayon....


@Rob Fisher i suspect the menthol ice is whats gna make it hard. too crisp going down the throat

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Alex (29/10/14)

I just gave this a go on the Atomic, holy shizzle.. it's good. Especially with Kiss the Ring

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz (29/10/14)

ive also been doing the same as you do @Marzuq ever since i got into rebuildables.

works like a charm

i can never do a direct lung hit first time

have to do one mounth, then slat him direct

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (29/10/14)

This is so awesome. Goofy vaping is gna become a craze to those who don't already vape goofy

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (29/10/14)

Hi @Marzuq 

Very interesting indeed. 
Only problem for me is that my gear is set up now for mouth to lung - so I can only do the " @devdev style " lung hit (with mouth slightly open) - interesting.

As I have mentioned before, the throat hit I get from the lung hit is not the same type of throat hit as from the mouth to lung. It's more of a burn. Then again, it is with 18mg 

Must try this out when I get set up properly for lung hits with lower strength juice


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (29/10/14)

interesting 

With drippers, I tend to let the coil sizzle for maybe half a second, then i take a long reasonably slow lung hit (5-7 seconds) then my very next hit, will be a deeper fast hit (picture trying to suck the atty inside out) (2-3 seconds)

With my kayfun, i'll start pulling about half a second before i hit the fire switch, to get some negative pressure in the chamber, so that the wick is saturated. then i'll take a fairly shallow lung hit maybe 2-3 seconds long.


----------



## Marzuq (29/10/14)

Silver said:


> Hi @Marzuq
> 
> Very interesting indeed.
> Only problem for me is that my gear is set up now for mouth to lung - so I can only do the " @devdev style " lung hit (with mouth slightly open) - interesting.
> ...



You moat definitely need to give it a try @Silver was very interesting an experience and now my preferred vaping style 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nancy_Bout (29/10/14)

I inhale hits throat exhale so I guess lung hitter but I use the least possible voltage or wattage I can


----------



## Natheer Mallick (29/10/14)

I'm a goofy vaping addict! I've been doing it all night and I just can't seem to stop. I think it's time to change my title lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (29/10/14)

Natheer Mallick said:


> I'm a goofy vaping addict! I've been doing it all night and I just can't seem to stop. I think it's time to change my title lol



Really liking how many ppl taking to goofy vaping. I haven't stopped vaping goofy either. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## annemarievdh (29/10/14)

Lets goofy vape

...

Ummmm

...

What is this goofy vaping ?? 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini


----------



## johan (29/10/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Lets goofy vape
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



I think its something like this Annemarie, but the fundies should be able to explain:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (29/10/14)

johan said:


> I think its something like this Annemarie, but the fundies should be able to explain:
> 
> View attachment 14129



Hahaha thank you @johan. Thought it was something like that 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (29/10/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Hahaha thank you @johan. Thought it was something like that
> 
> 
> Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini



No I'm just joking - see @Marzuq's OP.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (29/10/14)

johan said:


> No I'm just joking - see @Marzuq's OP.



Haha oki doki 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (29/10/14)

Tried this style, but my hand-to-button-to-mouth-to-inhale-to-exhale co-ordination is just not good enough. I failed miserably and, unfortunately, cannot apply for membership to this esteemed club at this time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (29/10/14)

WOW!!! The cloud!!! I LIKE!! But think I'm goinga give myself a @Silver like this  


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (29/10/14)

annemarievdh said:


> WOW!!! The cloud!!! I LIKE!! But think I'm goinga give myself a @Silver like this
> 
> 
> Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini



I got very close too
While driving in you 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq (29/10/14)

Andre said:


> Tried this style, but my hand-to-button-to-mouth-to-inhale-to-exhale co-ordination is just not good enough. I failed miserably and, unfortunately, cannot apply for membership to this esteemed club at this time.


Dont worry @Andre we will hold a spot for you just in case u decide to join 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (29/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> Dont worry @Andre we will hold a spot for you just in case u decide to join
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Thx, shall practice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Natheer Mallick (29/10/14)

Andre said:


> Thx, shall practice.


It's easy buddy, just don't let go lol. I leave it fired right through

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (29/10/14)

Natheer Mallick said:


> It's easy buddy, just don't let go lol. I leave it fired right through



Exactly that yes
Hold fire button in. Do a mouth to lung. Dnt breathe out. Then lung hit. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (29/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> Exactly that yes
> Hold fire button in. Do a mouth to lung. Dnt breathe out. Then lung hit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Just make sure you squanked before hand 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (29/10/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Just make sure you squanked before hand
> 
> 
> Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini


Very good advice!! Trust me a dry hit vaping goofy sucks big time 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Gert_Koen (30/10/14)

I've tried..I like!


----------



## Marzuq (30/10/14)

Gert_Koen said:


> I've tried..I like!



another addition to the goofy vaping club


----------



## Marzuq (30/10/14)

Ok so small update. 
When pulling in. Let the Vapour touch your pallet and not your tongue. Somehow seems like I get more flavourful vape. I'm using vm4 and the tobacco seems to be more distinguishable using this addition. Give it a shot and let me know if you experience the same effect


----------



## johan (30/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> Ok so small update.
> When pulling in. Let the Vapour touch your pallet and not your tongue. Somehow seems like I get more flavourful vape. I'm using vm4 and the tobacco seems to be more distinguishable using this addition. Give it a shot and let me know if you experience the same effect



You going to miss a lot that way as taste buds are on your tongue and not on your pallet:


----------



## Marzuq (30/10/14)

Wow that's graphic @johan. That'd the same thought I had but for some reason the tobacco is more evident like this. One thing to note is that I am still suffering from a serious bitter taste in my mouth due to anti biotic I am using so maybe that's the cause


----------



## johan (30/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> Wow that's graphic @johan. That'd the same thought I had but for some reason the tobacco is more evident like this. One thing to note is that I am still suffering from a serious bitter taste in my mouth due to anti biotic I am using so maybe that's the cause



Now you know graphically where's the bitter section - avoid that section or use a piece of duck tape to patch it - bitter problem solved 

I've tried your method just now with a very prominent tobacco flavor, and I taste almost nothing. Thanks for this tip, now I can vape some of my k@k juices.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## zimbovapster (30/10/14)

Sign me up too!!! Amazing style thanks @Marzuq


----------



## Marzuq (30/10/14)

zimbovapster said:


> Sign me up too!!! Amazing style thanks @Marzuq



Another member to club


----------



## Marzuq (10/11/14)

ok so here is an update of goofy vaping for those who are currently enjoying this awesome style.

ive found that with goofy vaping i tend to take longer toots. a quick 2 second toot followed and a 4 and on a day day 6 second toot.
with these longer drags i find that even tho rayon retains more juice i also use alot more. i have increased how much juice i use daily by about 30% using my 6mg nic juices. so on my reo i now find myself squonking with every toot. its not an issue for me at all. i have a constant good flavour come through. i have sick clouds and with vape confidently knowing i will never get a dry hit.

goofy vaping has changed alot for me with regards to my vaping. i now see that its not only nic strength and flavour and device that factors into how you take onto vaping. but everything about how you vape that affects it. keep it interesting guys. thats the key

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (10/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> ok so here is an update of goofy vaping for those who are currently enjoying this awesome style.
> 
> ive found that with goofy vaping i tend to take longer toots. a quick 2 second toot followed and a 4 and on a day day 6 second toot.
> with these longer drags i find that even tho rayon retains more juice i also use alot more. i have increased how much juice i use daily by about 30% using my 6mg nic juices. so on my reo i now find myself squonking with every toot. its not an issue for me at all. i have a constant good flavour come through. i have sick clouds and with vape confidently knowing i will never get a dry hit.
> ...



I noticed that too - even though my juice usage hasn't increased that much as each hit satisfies me more so I tend to take fewer hits further apart.

I also discoverd that Mr Busardo does a kind of Goofy in his review of the Eleaf Lemo (around the 2:40 mark) - it's spreading

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (10/11/14)

free3dom said:


> I noticed that too - even though my juice usage hasn't increased that much as each hit satisfies me more so I tend to take fewer hits further apart.
> 
> I also discoverd that Mr Busardo does a kind of Goofy in his review of the Eleaf Lemo (around the 2:40 mark) - it's spreading




damn i cant watch videos on council network. i will definitely check it out when i get home this evening tho....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley (11/11/14)

I've tried this method a few times, and found that it is an absolute must for juices with more than one flavour - on the first mouth-to-lung hit I pick up the most prominent flavour, and on the second straight lung hit I can taste the secondary / more subtle flavours perfectly.

Eg. at the moment I'm stuck on Vape King's Trick or Treat #12 which is a lychee and passion fruit combo - on the mouth-to-lung hit I get the refreshing lycheeness and on the lung hit I get that beautiful combination of sweet and sour from the passion fruit.

Anyone else experienced this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (11/11/14)

Wesley said:


> I've tried this method a few times, and found that it is an absolute must for juices with more than one flavour - on the first mouth-to-lung hit I pick up the most prominent flavour, and on the second straight lung hit I can taste the secondary / more subtle flavours perfectly.
> 
> Eg. at the moment I'm stuck on Vape King's Trick or Treat #12 which is a lychee and passion fruit combo - on the mouth-to-lung hit I get the refreshing lycheeness and on the lung hit I get that beautiful combination of sweet and sour from the passion fruit.
> 
> Anyone else experienced this?



thats awesome @Wesley ive been vaping on my VM4 mostly and have not really gone back to my more complex juices. i will however top up with something to test this. sounds very interesting indeed


----------



## Wesley (14/11/14)

@Marzuq, have you given it a go yet?


----------



## Marzuq (14/11/14)

Wesley said:


> @Marzuq, have you given it a go yet?



yes i have. this week has just been too busy for my liking. i topped up with some sedation. i could swear im tasting pear alongside some coffee type, the juice was pretty much nothing like i remember. i am going to top up with some yellow submarine. its has more distinguishable differences and see how that works this evening


----------

